# New member puppy question



## barkels (Oct 13, 2008)

Hello all,
I have a question about my vizsla pup.

She is 23 pounds at 4.5 months and I am wondering if this sounds normal for her age.

She is in good health and looks great but when I see pics of 5 month old pups online they seem a little bigger.

I know it is hard to tell without seeing the parents as I did not. My fiance surprised me with her.

I am hoping she won't be a runt because I plan to hunt her.

Thankyou in advance and I am very happy I found the site!


----------



## Vlicked (Jun 19, 2008)

I can't remember what ours was at that age...But, he's only 48 lbs at 12 months. But our guy went a couple months picking at his food even though we tried everything! I think we finally found some food he likes and he's putting on weight. But anyways...

If you see her ribs when she's just standing there, I'd up the food.

If you don't see ribs but see a waist when you stand over her then she's good! Also, when they're a normal weight, you can feel their ribs when petting them, but not see them. 

If you don't see a waist or ribs, then she's overweight. But I imagine this is not the case since she's still a pup!!! And she will have growth spurts when you'll need to feed her more.

Remember, V's are the smaller of the sporting dogs like Weims, GSPs, Pointers. Adult female V's should range between 40-50lbs.

Are you new to V's?


----------



## belf1125 (Aug 21, 2008)

I was also wondering the same thing! We have a vizsla pup, she's 3 months old and weighs 20 lbs. She seems to be gaining weight, but she's still just so skinny. You can see every rib and when you stand over her you gasp! She seems to like her food, but just is more interested in playing or training. We end up taking her food out of her bowl, putting it in a baggy in our pocket, and feeding her while we train her in the back yard. In the house, I'll point to her food bowl and she just looks at me like, "What's next?" It's almost as if she doesn't want to just be given her food, but would rather WORK for it!


----------



## barkels (Oct 13, 2008)

I am new with Vizslas but have liked them for a long time.

I am wondering if I bought a runt? She weighs 23 pounds stands 16 almost 17 inches tall and will be 5 months old in 2 weeks.

Maybe I am giving it to much thought but most pics of Vizslas I see at this age seem bigger.

I plan to hunt her so this would be a big problem.

anybody with V knowledge think this seems a little small.


----------



## vgal (May 5, 2008)

Some V's are just smaller than others. My male vizsla is only 40lbs at 2 years old while my female is on the bigger end of 50+. Both are healthy and eat. My male is just so much smaller size and body built wise. As for hunting I wouldn't worry about the size much. My husband guides at a bird hunting club so we see a decent amount of viszlas and we both have seen smaller vizslas hunt just fine. As long as he isn't afraid of the gun and you can get him excited about birds I would imagine he'll be just fine.


----------



## barkels (Oct 13, 2008)

Cool, thank you so much for the reply!


----------



## spicyvizsla (Nov 10, 2008)

glad to know that i'm not crazy for thinking my girl is soo small! maybe it's just a over protective parent thing..i'm just so in love with her that any little thing that doesn't seem perfect..i'm judgemental about. hehe

my girl V is a little over 7 months old and is 37 lbs. and 21 1/2 inches at her withers. i pray that she would at least get up to 24 inches; although i know like everyone is saying (and i knew before purchasing her) that Vs are on the smaller side of all the hunting breeds..which is what most people think makes them so desirable. and can you imagine your V trying to lay all over you with much more weight on her/him!? lol 

my girl doesn't love food either. she's not as much picky as she just isn't that interested. we feed her eukanuba large breed adult (her breeder said to feed her eukanuba large breed puppy until 4 months old..and then switch to a good quality adult food because of how high energy they are by standard. she used the quote "it would be like putting rocket fuel in a Kia"). there have been days though where i think back and can't even remember if she ate more than 3 kibbles. we have tried the whole only put her food down morning and night around the same time (as in setting up a schedule and strictly following it) and if she messes around and doesn't eat it within 15 minutes, then pick the food up and don't feed her again til the next set feeding time..so..it's quite frustrating!


----------

